
Weber's Law – our perception is logarithmic [video] - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHG8io5qIU8
======
gus_massa
[Remember to post the youtube.com version because the youtu.be version is
autokilled.]

~~~
ColinWright
Hah! Thank you.

